# Chapstick



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Alright in advance I'm sorry about this You nmay get a kick out of this though
The other day I saw my friend putting chapstick on his eyes and I was like WTF. He went on to explain that all the "legit west coast snowboarders" do this to prevent "eye chapping".I also told him about the fact that you where goggles while boarding and he said that the cold air goes through the goggle vents. I just want to show him that no one actually does this because chapstick was designed to go no where near your eyes!
Thanks


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

iv done that onces but it didn't really help. i do rub some on my forehead and nose befor i hit the slopes.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

509-pow said:


> iv done that onces but it didn't really help. i do rub some on my forehead and nose befor i hit the slopes.


I tried that shiz and it burned my damn eyes:laugh: I've never had problems with my face, throat, etc. getting chapped :|


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

This just might be the dumbest thing I've ever heard on this forum.... maybe


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> This just might be the dumbest thing I've ever heard on this forum.... maybe


Thank You, that's what I thought when he told me...I just wanted to show him


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i snowboard on the west coast. i am too legit to quit. that is motherfucking ridiculous.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i snowboard on the west coast. i am too legit to quit. that is motherfucking ridiculous.


Lol thanks for the posts... again this is my friend...he more of a poser though:dunno:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya thats pretty stupid. i have heared about people rubing the chapstick on the inside of the goggles but thats only to help them from fogging. tried it onces and it seemed to work for a short while.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

509-pow said:


> ya thats pretty stupid. i have heared about people rubing the chapstick on the inside of the goggles but thats only to help them from fogging. tried it onces and it seemed to work for a short while.


if there was a stupidest thing thread this would be in it


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

509-pow said:


> ya thats pretty stupid. i have heared about people rubing the chapstick on the inside of the goggles but thats only to help them from fogging. tried it onces and it seemed to work for a short while.


i'd like to take this moment to say that rubbing chapstick on the inside or any part of your goggles is equally as stupid as rubbing it on your eyes. 

peaceout.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i'd like to take this moment to say that rubbing chapstick on the inside or any part of your goggles is equally as stupid as rubbing it on your eyes.
> 
> peaceout.



I'd think it does the same thing as Cat-scat, I don't know though... Cat-scat mite be a special mixture of something.


And does this friend of yours put it on his actual eye balls???
If he does maybe run him off a cliff to thin out his gene pool and Hope he realizes that he's probably ruining his eyes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I put a tablespoon of Vaseline in each eye before I shred. 

I have the sexiest eyelids in CO.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I put a tablespoon of Vaseline in each eye before I shred.
> 
> I have the sexiest eyelids in CO.


How about KY jelly or astro glide? 

OH!! BETTER YET, Fire and Ice!


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> I'd think it does the same thing as Cat-scat, I don't know though... Cat-scat mite be a special mixture of something.
> 
> 
> And does this friend of yours put it on his actual eye balls???
> If he does maybe run him off a cliff to thin out his gene pool and Hope he realizes that he's probably ruining his eyes.


no eyelids... I've never seen anyone do this or heard anyone do this before:dunno:


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

This is another instance where people need to take a hands off approach and really let Darwins Theory of Natural Selection run its course.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


>


what???????


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's a pink dude with limp wrists.... With a rainbow flag...
Wtf man....


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> It's a pink dude.... With a rainbow flag...


I wonder what that could mean? No I meant who was he calling gay


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

dude can do anything he wants with his eyelids, but saying "all the legit snowboarders on the west coast do it" is really lame and a complete fabrication. 

I'm on the west coast and I don't do that and have never seen or heard of anyone doing that (guess we're not "legit"). Hell, I don't even wear chapstick on my lips...I just put sunscreen on my face and lips in the morning and don't have any problems with sun or dryness all day


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

extra0 said:


> dude can do anything he wants with his eyelids, but saying "all the legit snowboarders on the west coast do it" is really lame and a complete fabrication.
> 
> I'm on the west coast and I don't do that and have never seen or heard of anyone doing that (guess we're not "legit"). Hell, I don't even wear chapstick on my lips...I just put sunscreen on my face and lips in the morning and don't have any problems with sun or dryness all day


he does things like this all the time:laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Have any of you guys rubbed that tingly blistex on your knob-end before?

Just wondering if its 'normal' or not. I live on the west coast if that makes a diff


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

cd21 said:


> I wonder what that could mean? No I meant who was he calling gay


People who put Chapstick on their eyes.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

grafta said:


> Have any of you guys rubbed that tingly blistex on your knob-end before?
> 
> Just wondering if its 'normal' or not. I live on the west coast if that makes a diff


Blastex puts microscopic fiberglass in they're chapstick 
Makes your lips dry and you use more. 

Careful where you put it....


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Blastex puts microscopic fiberglass in they're chapstick
> Makes your lips dry and you use more.
> 
> Careful where you put it....


Sounds like a conspiracy theory, but whatever. I'm down with that. They should get some Nicotine up in that shit too then. Do us all a favor :dunno:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

grafta said:


> Have any of you guys rubbed that tingly blistex on your knob-end before?
> 
> Just wondering if its 'normal' or not. I live on the west coast if that makes a diff


no...that's what Knobstex is for


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

extra0 said:


> no...that's what Knobstex is for


If you've never had a blister on your knob, you haven't lived


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

grafta said:


> If you've never had a blister on your knob, you haven't lived


You get those if you hire gnargoyles from BA more than once a week.

I mean satifaction guaranteed and all, but its like fucking a catchers mitt.


----------

